
Show HN: Beautiful, Updated Periodic Table - ada1981
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/new-periodic-table#comment-419640
======
ada1981
We couldn't find a new, updated periodic table, so we created one! I think
you'll love the video.

Leave a comment saying what you'd call the next element that get's discovered
and we will pick someone to send a free poster.

We'll be giving them to schools and also sending a few of our postcard version
to various Trump folks expressing the need for science ed!

If you want to skip Product Hunt, the Kickstarter page is here:
[http://kck.st/2j4TeeY](http://kck.st/2j4TeeY)

